# Δεν μπαίνουν όλα στο ίδιο τσουβάλι



## nickel (Feb 3, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Από το skai.gr, πλούσια η συγκομιδή, αλλά το βάζω εδώ γιατί το πρώτο που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν "η ατζέντης" και μετά πρόσεξα τα άλλα δύο:
> 
> Σύμφωνα με την ατζέντη ο Γούντι Άλεν θα αντιδράσει «πολύ γρήγορα». Η Νταρτ είπε επίσης ότι καμία δίωξη είχε κινηθεί κατά του σκηνοθέτη και καμία ένδειξη της σεξουαλικής επίθεσης είχε αναπτυχθεί από ανεξάρτητους εμπειρογνώμονες που διορίζονται από δικαστήριο.



«Τίποτα κατάλαβε τόσα χρόνια». Έτσι διαμορφώθηκε η σκέψη στο μυαλό μου όταν διάβασα τα δυο _καμία_ παραπάνω.

Ένα παρόμοιο αλλά λιγότερο φρικαλέο βρήκα σε προχτεσινό σημείωμα του Π. Μανδραβέλη:

Η ιδιωτικοποίηση, με χίλια βάσανα και περισσότερες διαμαρτυρίες σύσσωμης της αντιπολίτευσης, έγινε. Τώρα, που *όλες οι καταστροφικές προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν*, δεν ακούμε το παραμικρό στα κανάλια για το λιμάνι που θα γινόταν χώρος της Μαφίας, στρατόπεδο της δουλείας κ.λπ.

Η σύνταξη «όλοι ... δεν ...» χρησιμοποιείται σε περιπτώσεις όπως «όλες οι γάτες δεν είναι μαύρες», «όλοι οι δρόμοι δεν οδηγούν στη Ρώμη», που θα μπορούσαν να διατυπωθούν και με καλύτερη έμφαση: «δεν είναι μαύρες όλες οι γάτες», «δεν οδηγούν στη Ρώμη όλοι οι δρόμοι». Στις αρνητικές αυτές συντάξεις η σημασία είναι «εκτός από το ένα υπάρχει και το άλλο».

Η απόλυτα αρνητική διατύπωση που επιδιώκει ο Π.Μ. πρέπει να γίνει «καμιά καταστροφική πρόβλεψη δεν επιβεβαιώθηκε», «καμιά από τις καταστροφικές προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκε». (Αρκεί να μην αφήσετε τη διατύπωση στον συντάκτη που τρώει τα «δεν».  )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Η ιδιωτικοποίηση, με χίλια βάσανα και περισσότερες διαμαρτυρίες σύσσωμης της αντιπολίτευσης, έγινε. Τώρα, που *όλες οι καταστροφικές προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν*, δεν ακούμε το παραμικρό στα κανάλια για το λιμάνι που θα γινόταν χώρος της Μαφίας, στρατόπεδο της δουλείας κ.λπ.


Εμένα γιατί μου φαίνεται απόλυτα φυσιολογικό και κατανοητό αυτό το απόσπασμα;


----------



## Themis (Feb 3, 2014)

Μήπως θέλει να του πούμε ότι καμία καταστροφική πρόβλεψη επιβεβαιώθηκε;


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2014)

Ίσως να δημιουργούν σύγχυση διατυπώσεις όπως «Όλα τα δάχτυλα δεν είναι ίδια». Η κυριολεκτική σημασία της είναι κάποια δάχτυλα μοιάζουν και κάποια διαφέρουν (π.χ. 50-50). Ο Π.Μ. *δεν* θέλει να πει ότι κάποιες καταστροφικές προβλέψεις επιβεβαιώθηκαν και κάποιες δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν. Θέλει να πει ότι καμιά καταστροφική πρόβλεψη δεν επιβεβαιώθηκε (0%). Αυτό το 0%, η απόλυτη άρνηση, αποδίδεται με το «κανένας .... δεν» ή το «ουδείς»: Ουδεμία καταστροφική πρόβλεψη επιβεβαιώθηκε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2014)

Να το πάρουμε από την ανάποδη;

Είναι σωστό το: «Όλες οι προβλέψεις επιβεβαιώθηκαν»; Αν ναι, πώς είναι το λάθος το «Όλες οι προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν»;
Το «Καμία από τις προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκε» προφανώς είναι σωστό, αλλά είναι κοιταγμένο από άλλη οπτική γωνία. Βλέπει τις προβλέψεις μία μία. Το «Όλες...δεν» τις αντιμετωπίζει en bloc. Κτγμ, πάντα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Είναι σωστό το: «Όλες οι προβλέψεις επιβεβαιώθηκαν»; Αν ναι, πώς είναι το λάθος το «Όλες οι προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν»;



Θα συμβιβαζόμουν μόνο με το «Όλες οι προβλέψεις διαψεύστηκαν».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Θα συμβιβαζόμουν μόνο με το «Όλες οι προβλέψεις διαψεύστηκαν».



Οι φήμες επιβεβαιώνονται ή δεν επιβεβαιώνονται, διαψεύδονται ή δεν διαψεύδονται...
Οι προσδοκίες, ομοίως.
Οι προβλέψεις, όχι; 

Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο φαινόμενο σε εξέλιξη που δεν αρκείται στην αντίθεση επιβεβαίωσης/διάψευσης, αλλά χρησιμοποιεί και τα μη επιβεβαίωση/μη διάψευση και αντίστοιχες μορφές ρημάτων;


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2014)

Μα μη μου πεις ότι θεωρείς ισοδύναμα τα παρακάτω:

Κανένας φίλος δεν ήρθε. / Δεν ήρθαν όλοι οι φίλοι.
Κανένας άντρας δεν είναι μάτσο. / Δεν είναι μάτσο όλοι οι άντρες.
Κανένας Έλληνας δεν είναι ρατσιστής. / Δεν είναι ρατσιστές όλοι οι Έλληνες.
Καμία πρόβλεψή μας δεν διαψεύστηκε. / Δεν διαψεύστηκαν όλες οι προβλέψεις μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2014)

Μα *δεν* τα θεωρώ ισοδύναμα. Ούτε θεωρώ ισοδύναμο το _«Δεν ήρθαν όλοι οι φίλοι»_ (ήρθαν μερικοί) με το _«Όλοι οι φίλοι δεν ήρθαν»_ (δεν ήρθε κανένας). Βέβαια, το δεύτερο μάλλον δεν θα το έγραφα, για να είμαι ειλικρινής· μάλλον θα έγραφα «Κανένας από τους φίλους δεν ήρθε». Δεν το θεωρώ «λάθος» όμως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2014)

(Ποτέ δεν με είχε προβληματίσει αυτό το πράγμα. Περίεργο.)

«Δεν είναι ρατσιστές όλοι» σημαίνει ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι (αντωνυμία). Για ποιους μιλάμε; Α, για κάποιους από τους Έλληνες. Επομένως, εννοούμε: «Δεν είναι ρατσιστές όλοι*(,)* οι Έλληνες»· αλλά ούτε ο Νίκελ δεν θα έβαζε κόμμα εκεί --και δεν βάζει.

Αντίθετα, η φράση που αρχίζει με την αντωνυμία: «Όλοι οι Έλληνες δεν είναι ρατσιστές» ξεκαθαρίζει εξαρχής ότι αναφερόμαστε στο σύνολο των Ελλήνων. Ή όχι;


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2014)

Δάχτυλος Μπαμπινιώτη:

*όλα τα δάχτυλα δεν είναι ίσα* δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι ίδιοι ή δεν έχουν όλοι την ίδια αξία


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2014)

Χμμφφφ!

Τελευταία απόπειρα (και σταματάω, για να συνειδητοποιήσω πρώτα πόσο διαφορετικά μπορεί να καταλαβαίνουμε τόσο συνηθισμένες φράσεις). Ας πάρουμε τη φράση με τα δάχτυλα πραγματολογικά. Είναι ίσα όλα τα δάχτυλα; Όχι. Παρ' όλ' αυτά, καθένα τους είναι χρήσιμο και απαραίτητο με τον τρόπο του και συνολικά. Αν συμφωνούμε σε αυτό, τότε η ερμηνεία «όλοι οι άνθρωποι δεν είναι ίδιοι» (= όλοι, μηδενός εξαιρουμένου) δεν συμβαδίζει με την ερμηνεία «δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι ίδιοι» (=κάποιοι μπορεί και να είναι). Με άλλα λόγια, το πραγματολογικό μέρος, _όπως το καταλαβαίνω_, δεν συμφωνεί με την πιο πάνω ερμηνεία.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 3, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αντίθετα, η φράση που αρχίζει με την αντωνυμία: «Όλοι οι Έλληνες δεν είναι ρατσιστές» ξεκαθαρίζει εξαρχής ότι αναφερόμαστε στο σύνολο των Ελλήνων. Ή όχι;



Όλοι οι Έλληνες δεν είναι ρατσιστές = κάποιοι είναι και κάποιοι δεν είναι.
Δεν είναι όλοι οι Έλληνες ρατσιστές = το ίδιο.
*Κανένας* Έλληνας δεν είναι ρατσιστής = Ε, δεν χρειάζεται επεξήγηση.

Το "δεν" όταν είναι στην ίδια πρόταση με το "όλοι" δείχνει επιμερισμό. Εξαίρεση. Για να εκφραστεί με σαφήνεια το *σύνολο* χρειάζεται άλλη διατύπωση. Αυτό εννοώ.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Ένα παρόμοιο αλλά λιγότερο φρικαλέο βρήκα σε προχτεσινό σημείωμα του Π. Μανδραβέλη:
> 
> Η ιδιωτικοποίηση, με χίλια βάσανα και περισσότερες διαμαρτυρίες σύσσωμης της αντιπολίτευσης, έγινε. Τώρα, που *όλες οι καταστροφικές προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν*, δεν ακούμε το παραμικρό στα κανάλια για το λιμάνι που θα γινόταν χώρος της Μαφίας, στρατόπεδο της δουλείας κ.λπ.



Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε, αλλά εγώ εν προκειμένω συντάσσομαι με τον nickel. Η μανδραβέλειος σύνταξη είναι απλούστατα προβληματική. Ή θα πεις "Δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν όλες οι καταστροφικές προβλέψεις", δηλ. μερικές ή και πολλές επιβεβαιώθηκαν, αλλά όχι όλες, ή "καμία καταστροφική πρόβλεψη δεν επιβεβαιώθηκε"/ "ουδόλως επιβεβαιώθηκαν οι καταστροφικές προβλέψεις"/ "ουδεμία κατστροφική πρόβλεψη επιβεβαιώθηκε". Λαμβανομένης υπόψη της ιδεολογικής τοποθέτησης του Π. Μ. και των προηγούμενων κειμένων του, εικάζω ότι επιθυμία του ήταν να διατυπώσει πρόταση με το δεύτερο νόημα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Όλοι οι Έλληνες δεν είναι ρατσιστές = κάποιοι είναι και κάποιοι δεν είναι.


Ακριβώς. Εδώ είναι η διαφωνία μου. Εγώ με το «Όλοι οι Έλληνες δεν είναι ρατσιστές» καταλαβαίνω ότι κανείς δεν είναι.



bernardina said:


> Για να εκφραστεί με σαφήνεια το σύνολο χρειάζεται άλλη διατύπωση. Αυτό εννοώ.


Κι εγώ :). Όλοι είναι ή όλοι (συνολικά) δεν είναι / κανένας (ατομικά) δεν είναι.


----------



## Rogerios (Feb 3, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ακριβώς. Εδώ είναι η διαφωνία μου. Εγώ με το «Όλοι οι Έλληνες δεν είναι ρατσιστές» καταλαβαίνω ότι κανείς δεν είναι



Εάν σκοπός είναι να δηλωθεί κάτι τέτοιο τι χρειάζεται το "όλοι"; Δεν αρκεί το "Οι Έλληνες δεν είναι....";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2014)

Rogerios said:


> Εάν σκοπός είναι να δηλωθεί κάτι τέτοιο τι χρειάζεται το "όλοι"; Δεν αρκεί το "Οι Έλληνες δεν είναι....";


Αρκεί. Εμφατικό είναι το «όλοι». Και η καλή παρατήρησή σου μου επιτρέπει να υποδείξω ότι βρίσκω παράλογο, η προσθήκη του «όλοι» να _αφαιρεί κάτι_ από το σύνολο.


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αρκεί. Εμφατικό είναι το «όλοι». Και η καλή παρατήρησή σου μου επιτρέπει να υποδείξω ότι βρίσκω παράλογο, η προσθήκη του «όλοι» να _αφαιρεί κάτι_ από το σύνολο.



Αφαιρεί επειδή υπάρχει το καθοριστικό *δεν*:

Όλοι είναι (κατάφαση): σύνολο. 
δεν είναι όλοι (άρνηση): κάποιοι, ένα μέρος του συνόλου (όποιο και όσο κι αν είναι αυτό το μέρος) δεν είναι => υποσύνολο.


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δάχτυλος Μπαμπινιώτη:
> 
> *όλα τα δάχτυλα δεν είναι ίσα* δεν είναι όλοι οι άνθρωποι ίδιοι ή δεν έχουν όλοι την ίδια αξία



Δάχτυλος Δαεμάνου:

Η Θεία Τάξις (Απλά Μαθήματα Πολιτικής Οικονομίας) - Αλέκος Μανδήλας
(Μουσική: Λουκιανός Κηλαηδόνης, Στίχοι: Γιάννης Νεγρεπόντης)






Όλα τα δάχτυλα ίσα δεν είναι
κι όλοι να τρώνε δίκιο δεν είναι
Έτσι το βρήκαμε κι έτσι το πάμε
κι ως να πεθάνουμε, εμείς δεν το κουνάμε


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2014)

Οι Α... δεν... (αρχική κατάσταση :))
Όλοι οι Α ... δεν... (έμφαση)
Δεν... όλοι οι Α (επιμερισμός)


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> βρίσκω παράλογο, η προσθήκη του «όλοι» να _αφαιρεί κάτι_ από το σύνολο.



Αυτό μου θύμισε το αστείο με τις δύο λέξεις με θετική σημασία που κάνουν μια αρνητική: «Ναι, καλά!»

Ας πάμε για λίγο στα αγγλικά:

Greeks are not racists. (ΟΚ, σαφές.)
All Greeks are not racists. (Πάει, του έβαλα μηδέν.)
Not all Greeks are racists. (Άριστα)
No Greeks are racists. No Greek is a racist. There are no racist Greeks. (Σωστά, και διαφορετικά από το προηγούμενο.)

Και εδώ (IIIa):
http://books.google.gr/books?id=upGDsoO6SqYC&pg=PA158


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> ...
> Και εδώ (IIIa):
> http://books.google.gr/books?id=upGDsoO6SqYC&pg=PA158



All unicorns are brave and all unicorns are not brave.

Well, I guess that kind of indecision was what got them in the end...


----------



## sarant (Feb 3, 2014)

Πρόκειται για τον τρόμο της διπλής άρνησης. Έχει ψωμί το υπονήμα. Καταρχάς, ως προς τις αρχικές προτάσεις (καμία δίωξη είχε κινηθεί...) αναρωτιέμαι αν ισχύει η εντύπωσή μου ότι τώρα τελευταία τις βλέπω όλο και συχνότερα. Δεύτερον, αν είναι καθαρευουσιανισμός, αγγλισμός ή υπερλογικισμός -πάντως ελληνικά δεν είναι.

Στο δεύτερο, το μανδραβέλειο απόσπασμα, νομίζω ότι η φράση "Όλες οι καταστροφικές προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν" δεν είναι κρυστάλλινη και ότι η πρώτη ερμηνεία της θα μπορούσε να είναι ότι μερικές επιβεβαιώθηκαν. Ωστόσο, δεν είναι απόλυτο αυτό. Προσθέστε μια λέξη: "Όλες αυτές οι καταστροφικές προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν". Τώρα στα δικά μου αυτιά η σημασία γέρνει στο: καμιά δεν επιβεβαιώθηκε. Αφαιρέστε μια λέξη από το αρχικό: "Όλες οι προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν" -τώρα η σημασία (στα δικά μου αυτιά πάντοτε) γέρνει σαφώς προς την άλλη μπάντα, ότι "δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν όλες".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2014)

(Εγώ ακόμη προσπαθώ να συνέλθω από το σοκ... :))

Σχετικά με το λιμάνι...

... τρεις προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν (Από τις τρεις; Από τις εφτά; Από τις χίλιες; Πόσες ήταν όλες; )
... 17.514 προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν (... υπήρξε όμως και μία που επιβεβαιώθηκε)
... ένα τρισεκατομμύριο προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν (... ε, ό,τι μπορούσε να φανταστεί ο άνθρωπος, το προβλέψανε, αλλά δεν επιβεβαιώθηκε)
... άπειρες προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν (χμμμ, αυτές οι «άπειρες», είναι πολλές; Μήπως έχουμε περιθώρια και για άλλες προβλέψεις; )
... όλες οι προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν (α, γεια σου! Άρα, άλλες επιβεβαιώθηκαν και άλλες όχι.... )

Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως η οπτική μου είναι η οπτική του μηχανικού στα γλωσσικά...


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2014)

sarant said:


> Προσθέστε μια λέξη: "Όλες αυτές οι καταστροφικές προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν". Τώρα στα δικά μου αυτιά η σημασία γέρνει στο: καμιά δεν επιβεβαιώθηκε.


Πολύ εύστοχη παρατήρηση. Γιατί προσπαθώ να καταλάβω πώς προέκυψαν αυτές οι διαφορές αναμεταξύ μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2014)

Συνοψίζω τι έχω μάθει ως τώρα:

Οι καταστροφικές προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν = καμιά δεν επιβεβαιώθηκε
*Όλες* οι καταστροφικές προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν = άλλες επιβεβαιώθηκαν και άλλες όχι
*Όλες αυτές* οι καταστροφικές προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν = καμιά δεν επιβεβαιώθηκε (μάλλον)

:)


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2014)

Δεν είχαμε όλοι δίκιο τελικά.
διαφορετικό από το:
Κανείς δεν είχε δίκιο τελικά.

Να μπαναριστεί όποιος πει:
Όλοι δεν είχαμε δίκιο τελικά.
(εκτός από τον υποφαινόμενο)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2014)

nickel said:


> Δεν είχαμε όλοι δίκιο τελικά.
> διαφορετικό από το:
> Κανείς δεν είχε δίκιο τελικά.


Φυσικά. Δεν είχαμε όλοι δίκιο τελικά = Κανείς *μας* δεν είχε δίκιο τελικά. Σύνολα και από τις δύο πλευρές της ισότητας, όχι σύνολο και άτομα. Ή πάλι όχι;


----------



## sarant (Feb 3, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φυσικά. Δεν είχαμε όλοι δίκιο τελικά = Κανείς *μας* δεν είχε δίκιο τελικά. Σύνολα και από τις δύο πλευρές της ισότητας, όχι σύνολο και άτομα. Ή πάλι όχι;



Κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω. Νόμιζα ότι το "δεν είχαμε όλοι δίκιο", αυτό τουλάχιστον, έχει πεντακάθαρο νόημα: κάποιοι (από αυτούς για τους οποίους γίνεται λόγο) είχαν δίκιο, κάποιοι όχι. Ποιοι είναι αυτοί, εξαρτάται από τα συμφραζόμενα. Καμιά φορά, και όλη η ανθρωπότητα, π.χ. "Δεν είναι όλοι πλεονέχτες"


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φυσικά. Δεν είχαμε όλοι δίκιο τελικά = Κανείς *μας* δεν είχε δίκιο τελικά. Σύνολα και από τις δύο πλευρές της ισότητας, όχι σύνολο και άτομα. Ή πάλι όχι;



Όχι. 

Δεν είχαμε όλοι δίκιο => κάποιοι απ' όλους (ή έστω και ένας) μπορεί να είχαμε.

Κανείς μας δεν είχε δίκιο τελικά => αποκλείεται να είχε κάποιος από μας δίκιο.



drsiebenmal said:


> ...
> Αναρωτιέμαι μήπως η οπτική μου είναι η οπτική του μηχανικού στα γλωσσικά...


Όλοι το παθαίνουμε καμιά φορά λόγω υπεραναλυτικότητας (το κουσούρι όλων μας) κι επιλογής εργαλείων ανάλυσης άριστων μεν για άλλα πράγματα, όχι και τόσο κατάλληλων δε για τη γλώσσα. Δεν μπαίνουν όλα σε καθαρά, στεγανά κουτάκια όπως (θα μας βόλευε και) έχουμε συνηθίσει οι της πρακτικής κατεύθυνσης. Παρότι δεν είμαστε όλοι μηχανικοί με βούλα. :) 
Let it breathe, let it be.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Φυσικά. Δεν είχαμε όλοι δίκιο τελικά = Κανείς *μας* δεν είχε δίκιο τελικά. Σύνολα και από τις δύο πλευρές της ισότητας, όχι σύνολο και άτομα. Ή πάλι όχι;


Ναι, καθαρά λάθος μου το παραπάνω, #28. Πρέπει να σταματήσω το σπορ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 3, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Ποτέ δεν με είχε προβληματίσει αυτό το πράγμα. Περίεργο.)
> 
> «Δεν είναι ρατσιστές όλοι» σημαίνει ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι (αντωνυμία). Για ποιους μιλάμε; Α, για κάποιους από τους Έλληνες. Επομένως, εννοούμε: «Δεν είναι ρατσιστές όλοι*(,)* οι Έλληνες»· αλλά ούτε ο Νίκελ δεν θα έβαζε κόμμα εκεί --και δεν βάζει.
> 
> Αντίθετα, η φράση που αρχίζει με την αντωνυμία: «Όλοι οι Έλληνες δεν είναι ρατσιστές» ξεκαθαρίζει εξαρχής ότι αναφερόμαστε στο σύνολο των Ελλήνων. Ή όχι;



Μα γιατί; Το φραστικό σύνολο είναι "όλοι οι Έλληνες", όχι σκέτο "όλοι". Δεν είναι κάποια πρόσθετη πληροφορία το "Έλληνες", χωρίς αυτό αλλάζει τελείως το νόημα. Δεν μπορεί η συντακτική σειρά να επηρεάζει τι βρίσκεται στο φραστικό σύνολο και τι όχι. Εάν γράφεις κάτι στο οποίο θεωρείς εύλογο ότι θα καταλάβει ο αναγνώστης ότι αναφέρεσαι στους Έλληνες αλλά όχι αυτονόητο ώστε να παραλείψεις την πληροφορία, το σχήμα θα ήταν ένα απ' τα δύο:

Δεν είναι ρατσιστές όλοι -οι Έλληνες.
Όλοι -οι Έλληνες- δεν είναι ρατσιστές.

Δεν μπορείς στην μια περίπτωση να αλλάξεις το σύνολο.



drsiebenmal said:


> (Εγώ ακόμη προσπαθώ να συνέλθω από το σοκ... :))
> 
> Σχετικά με το λιμάνι...
> 
> ...



Το σχήμα που επιχειρείς είναι λάθος. Ισχυρίζεσαι ότι είναι διαφορετικά τα "δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν όλες οι προβλέψεις" και "όλες οι προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν" και φέρνεις παραπάνω προτάσεις με αριθμούς για να το δείξεις. Ας το δούμε αναλυτικά:

Τρεις προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν = Δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν τρεις προβλέψεις = επιβεβαιώθηκαν μία ή δύο προβλέψεις. Σε πλήρη ανάπτυξη:

-Επιβεβαιώθηκαν οι τρεις από τις δέκα προβλέψεις μας.
-Κάνεις λάθος, δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν τρεις προβλέψεις, επιβεβαιώθηκε μόνο μία.

Τώρα, αν πεις "οι προβλέψεις που δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν ήταν τρεις" εννοείς ότι οι υπήρχαν κι άλλες προβλέψεις που όμως επιβεβαιώθηκαν. Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει αυτό. Ωστόσο οι αριθμοί συμπεριφέρονται διαφορετικά από τα σύνολα και δεν εννοώ μόνο στα μαθηματικά. Το παραπάνω πρόβλημα λύνεται μερικώς με ένα άρθρο:

Οι τρεις προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν = Δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν οι τρεις προβλέψεις = δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν οι προβλέψεις (αν δεν μας ενδιαφέρει ο απόλυτος αριθμός τους).

Είναι σαφές ότι δεν μπορείς να βάλεις άρθρο στο "καμμία" ή στο "όλες" άρα δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το παραπάνω σχήμα. Δες όμως πώς αντιστρέφεται πάλι το νόημα αν χώσουμε ανάμεσα ένα "και":

Δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν *και* οι τρεις προβλέψεις = μία ή δύο είναι που επιβεβαιώθηκαν.

Αυτό το "και" υπονοεί ότι το σύνολο των αρχικών προβλέψεων ήταν τρεις, δηλαδή τρεις από τις τρεις = όλες. Δηλαδή η παραπάνω πρόταση είναι ισοδύναμη με το "Δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν όλες οι προβλέψεις".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 3, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Μα γιατί;


Έλα μου ντε.


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2014)

Ας μείνουμε στο συμπέρασμα ότι, αν η σύνταξη «όλα δεν είναι» μπορεί να προκαλεί σύγχυση, ας αποφεύγεται και ας επιλέγουμε τη σύνταξη που είναι σαφής σε όλους. Γι' αυτό διάλεξα τον τίτλο που διάλεξα, που έχει και μια πραγματολογική ουσία πιο ξεκάθαρη από την ουσία τού «όλα τα δάχτυλα δεν είναι ίδια» (που ήταν η πρώτη μου σκέψη για τίτλο). Αν πιστεύουμε ότι δεν είναι σαφής η σημασία τού «Όλα τα πράγματα δεν μπαίνουν στο ίδιο τσουβάλι», ας πούμε «Δεν μπαίνουν όλα (τα πράγματα) στο ίδιο τσουβάλι». Η σημασία είναι τώρα σαφής: κάποια πράγματα μπαίνουν στο ίδιο τσουβάλι, αλλά όχι όλα.

(Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, απέσπασα τα μηνύματα για αυτό το γλωσσικό θέμα και τα έκανα ξεχωριστό νήμα, για να φαίνεται ότι δεν βάζουμε όλα τα γλωσσικά θέματα στο ίδιο τσουβάλι νήμα.  )


----------



## Themis (Feb 3, 2014)

Το "Όλες οι καταστροφικές προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν" μου φαίνεται αφύσικο. Θα ήθελα μόνο να προσθέσω κάτι. Η σημασία που καταλαβαίνει ο Δόκτορας δεν μπορεί να αποδοθεί χωρίς αμφισημία στον μισερό γραπτό λόγο, αλλά _είναι_ δυνατόν να αποδοθεί στον προφορικό. Εδώ δεν μπορώ βέβαια να περιγράψω τη συνολική εκφορά, θα αρκεστώ στον βασικό επιτονισμό που επιτρέπει τέτοιες σημασίες:

_*Όλες* οι προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν_ -- Στον προφορικό λόγο _είναι δυνατόν_ να σημαίνει ότι καμία δεν επιβεβαιώθηκε.
_Όλες οι προβλέψεις *δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν*_ -- Στον προφορικό λόγο μπορεί κάλλιστα να σημαίνει ότι μερικές επιβεβαιώθηκαν ενώ άλλες όχι (= Δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν όλες οι προβλέψεις).


----------



## nickel (Mar 2, 2014)

Άλλο ένα κρούσμα, αυτό από συνέντευξη του Γ. Σακελλαρίδη:

… δεν είναι κάτι που μας χαροποιεί όλους μας… 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYSRGW5bPTA (κάπου στο 1ο λεπτό)

Θα έλεγα: ...είναι κάτι που δεν χαροποιεί κανένα (από) μας...


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2014)

Το κρούσμα αυτή τη φορά είναι από κείμενο στον Ριζοσπάστη της 2/3/2014, που μάλιστα πρέπει (το απόσπασμα) να προέρχεται από μετάφραση αλλά δεν ξέρω από ποια γλώσσα:

Αντίθετα, η Ενωση Κομμουνιστών Ουκρανίας και το Κομμουνιστικό Εργατικό Κόμμα Ρωσίας (που είναι αισθητά μικρότερα σε πολιτική επιρροή) κατήγγειλαν τα παραπάνω κόμματα για τη στάση τους αυτή και σημείωναν στις τοποθετήσεις τους πως τόσο η ΕΕ, όσο και η ΤΕ είναι «δύο ιμπεριαλιστικές ενώσεις που είναι αντιδραστικές. *Ολες οι ελπίδες* για την "ευρωπαϊκή ολοκλήρωση" αφ' ενός και για την "επαναπροσέγγιση με τη Ρωσία" αφ' ετέρου *δεν θα οδηγήσουν* σε βελτίωση της θέσης των απλών εργαζομένων.

Εγώ θα έλεγα: Ούτε οι ελπίδες για την "ευρωπαϊκή ολοκλήρωση" ούτε οι ελπίδες για την "επαναπροσέγγιση με τη Ρωσία" δεν πρόκειται να οδηγήσουν σε βελτίωση της θέσης των απλών εργαζομένων.

(Υπάρχουν και εκείνοι που φοβούνται τις επαναλήψεις και θα έλεγαν «ούτε εκείνες για την "επαναπροσέγγιση"...».)


----------



## Earion (Mar 11, 2014)

Υπάρχουν κι εκείνοι που τα ψειρίζουν ακόμη περισσότερο: 

Ούτε οι ελπίδες για την «ευρωπαϊκή ολοκλήρωση» ούτε οι ελπίδες για την «επαναπροσέγγιση με τη Ρωσία» πρόκειται να οδηγήσουν σε βελτίωση της θέσης των απλών εργαζομένων.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Φαίνεται ότι περνάω δύσκολες μέρες. Πέμπτη μέρα χωρίς τηλέφωνο και χωρίς ίντερνετ. Πόσο πια θέλει ο άνθρωπος να σαλέψει ο νους του;


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2014)

Σε άλλο νήμα αναφέρθηκε η παρακάτω πρόταση από τους κανόνες διενέργειας των τηλεπαιχνιδιών οι οποίοι κοινοποιούνται στην αρχή των παιχνιδιών (και υποτίθεται ότι αναρτώνται και στις σελίδες των καναλιών και των διοργανωτών, μόνο που εγώ δεν έχω καταφέρει ως τώρα να τους βρω). 

«Κάθε κλήση δεν εγγυάται τη σύνδεση με το στούντιο».
Η διατύπωση μεταφράζει το αγγλικό «calling the game is no guarantee you'll get through», μια και οι απάτες αυτές είναι ξένες πατέντες. (Θα σας στενοχωρήσει πολύ αν σας πω ότι ούτε ο παπάς δεν είναι ελληνική επινόηση;)

Εδώ έχουμε ένα σχήμα εξίσου περίεργο με το «όλα ... δεν», το «κάθε ... δεν». Καλύτερα «καμία κλήση δεν εγγυάται σύνδεση με το στούντιο» ή, απλούστερα, «οι κλήσεις δεν εγγυώνται σύνδεση με το στούντιο».


----------



## sarant (Aug 8, 2014)

Πολύ καλύτερο το δεύτερο. Και σε ενικό ακόμα, Η κλήση δεν εγγυάται...


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 8, 2014)

Κι εγώ συντάσσομαι με την πρόταση του sarant: "η κλήση δεν εγγυάται...'.


----------



## dharvatis (Aug 10, 2014)

Μόνο σε εμένα φαίνεται περίεργο το να (μην) εγγυάται κάτι η κλήση; Η κλήση είναι μια ενέργεια, πώς μπορεί να εγγυηθεί κάτι; Εγώ θα έβαζα «Δεν είναι εγγυημένη η σύνδεση για όλες τις κλήσεις», ή κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 17, 2014)

Μια και ο Σαραντάκος έχει σήμερα για τις διπλές αρνήσεις («Ο τρόμος της διπλής άρνησης») αλλά αναφέρει και την περίπτωση «δεν επιτρέπεται κάθε δημόσια συνάθροιση ή πορεία», να καταθέσω κι εγώ το κουτσό που βρήκα τώρα μπροστά μου:

Η κάθε αποσκευή δεν θα πρέπει να υπερβαίνει τα 32 κιλά.
https://www.olympicair.com/el/Info/Baggage/Limits

Θα έλεγα «Καμία αποσκευή δεν επιτρέπεται να υπερβαίνει τα 32 κιλά».


----------



## MAKIS (Nov 22, 2014)

Επειδή νομίζετε ότι δεν μπαίνουν όλα στο ίδιο τσουβάλι, θα ήθελα να σας δείξω ότι μπαίνουν:


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2014)

Ωχ, το νήμα γίνεται όλο και πιο φρικιαστικό...


Εκτός από το «όλοι δεν», ενοχλητικό είναι και το «αμφότεροι δεν»:

Τα δύο αυτά στελέχη είναι εκ των ελαχίστων του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που έχουν τακτικές επαφές με τον έξω (από την Ελλάδα) κόσμο. Αμφότεροι, όμως, δεν αναμεταδίδουν όλη την αλήθεια που προφανώς ακούν στις συναντήσεις τους.
http://www.kathimerini.gr/793102/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/apo-tis-apeiles-stis-paraklhseis

Με το ίδιο σκεπτικό που προσεγγίσαμε το «όλοι δεν»: «*Κανένας από τους δύο δεν* αναμεταδίδει όλη την αλήθεια που προφανώς ακούει στις συναντήσεις του».


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 23, 2014)

nickel said:


> Εκτός από το «όλοι δεν», ενοχλητικό είναι και το «αμφότεροι δεν»:
> 
> Τα δύο αυτά στελέχη είναι εκ των ελαχίστων του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που έχουν τακτικές επαφές με τον έξω (από την Ελλάδα) κόσμο. Αμφότεροι, όμως, δεν αναμεταδίδουν όλη την αλήθεια που προφανώς ακούν στις συναντήσεις τους.
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/793102/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/apo-tis-apeiles-stis-paraklhseis
> ...



Μπορείς, επίσης, να κρατήσεις εκείνο το *όμως* που χρησιμοποιεί ο αρθρογράφος της Καθημερινής και να δώσεις μια κομψή λύση:

«Όμως, *και οι δυο*, δεν αναμεταδίδουν όλη την αλήθεια που προφανώς ακούνε στις συναντήσεις τους».


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2014)

...
Με την άδειά σας, αρχίζω να επεκτείνω λίγο το νήμα καταθέτοντας δείγματα του «τρόμου της διπλής άρνησης», όπου τα βρίσκω:



Alexandra said:


> Από το skai.gr, πλούσια η συγκομιδή, αλλά το βάζω εδώ γιατί το πρώτο που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν "η ατζέντης" και μετά πρόσεξα τα άλλα δύο:
> 
> Σύμφωνα με την ατζέντη ο Γούντι Άλεν θα αντιδράσει «πολύ γρήγορα». Η Νταρτ είπε επίσης ότι καμία δίωξη είχε κινηθεί κατά του σκηνοθέτη και καμία ένδειξη της σεξουαλικής επίθεσης είχε αναπτυχθεί από ανεξάρτητους εμπειρογνώμονες που διορίζονται από δικαστήριο.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2014)

dominotheory said:


> Μπορείς, επίσης, να κρατήσεις εκείνο το *όμως* που χρησιμοποιεί ο αρθρογράφος της Καθημερινής και να δώσεις μια κομψή λύση:
> 
> «Όμως, *και οι δυο*, δεν αναμεταδίδουν όλη την αλήθεια που προφανώς ακούνε στις συναντήσεις τους».



Θα επιμένω ότι, είτε με «όμως» είτε χωρίς, διατυπώσεις του είδους «όλοι δεν», «αμφότεροι δεν», «και οι δύο δεν» πρέπει να μπαίνουν στην άκρη και να προτιμάμε τους σαφέστερους του είδους «κανένας ... δεν».


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 23, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Συνοψίζω τι έχω μάθει ως τώρα:
> 
> Οι καταστροφικές προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν = καμιά δεν επιβεβαιώθηκε
> *Όλες* οι καταστροφικές προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν = άλλες επιβεβαιώθηκαν και άλλες όχι
> ...





nickel said:


> Εκτός από το «όλοι δεν», ενοχλητικό είναι και το «αμφότεροι δεν»:
> 
> Τα δύο αυτά στελέχη είναι εκ των ελαχίστων του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που έχουν τακτικές επαφές με τον έξω (από την Ελλάδα) κόσμο. Αμφότεροι, όμως, δεν αναμεταδίδουν όλη την αλήθεια που προφανώς ακούν στις συναντήσεις τους.
> http://www.kathimerini.gr/793102/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/apo-tis-apeiles-stis-paraklhseis
> ...





dominotheory said:


> Μπορείς, επίσης, να κρατήσεις εκείνο το *όμως* που χρησιμοποιεί ο αρθρογράφος της Καθημερινής και να δώσεις μια κομψή λύση:
> 
> «Όμως, *και οι δυο*, δεν αναμεταδίδουν όλη την αλήθεια που προφανώς ακούνε στις συναντήσεις τους».





nickel said:


> Θα επιμένω ότι, είτε με «όμως» είτε χωρίς, διατυπώσεις του είδους «όλοι δεν», «αμφότεροι δεν», «και οι δύο δεν» πρέπει να μπαίνουν στην άκρη και να προτιμάμε τους σαφέστερους του είδους «κανένας ... δεν».



Νομίζω ότι, στην προσπάθειά σου να δώσεις μια γενική λύση, παραβλέπεις κάποιες επιμέρους δυνατότητες.
Πολλές φορές, τη λύση -ευτυχώς- δίνει η σύνταξη.

Στην πρότασή μου, η φράση "*και οι δυο*" είναι παρενθετική επεξήγηση. Έτσι αποφεύγουμε τα "*αμφότεροι*", "*όλοι τους*", "*και οι δυο/τρεις/τέσσερις*" στη θέση υποκειμένου. Στη θέση αυτή παραμένουν "*τα δυο στελέχη*" και δεν νομίζω ότι μπορεί να υπάρξει σαφέστερη διατύπωση. 
Ακόμη πιο οικονομική λύση:
Τα δύο αυτά στελέχη είναι εκ των ελαχίστων του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ που έχουν τακτικές επαφές με τον έξω (από την Ελλάδα) κόσμο. *Όμως, δεν αναμεταδίδουν* όλη την αλήθεια που προφανώς ακούν στις συναντήσεις τους.

Το ακριβές ανάλογο αναφορικά με τον αρχικό προβληματισμό (βλ. σχόλιο του drsiebenmal) είναι το "οι καταστροφικές προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν".

Τι καλύτερο προσφέρουν αυτές οι επιλογές; Λιγότερους χαρακτήρες, νομίζω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2014)

nickel said:


> Η σύνταξη «όλοι ... δεν ...» χρησιμοποιείται σε περιπτώσεις όπως «όλες οι γάτες δεν είναι μαύρες», «όλοι οι δρόμοι δεν οδηγούν στη Ρώμη», που θα μπορούσαν να διατυπωθούν και με καλύτερη έμφαση: «δεν είναι μαύρες όλες οι γάτες», «δεν οδηγούν στη Ρώμη όλοι οι δρόμοι». Στις αρνητικές αυτές συντάξεις η σημασία είναι «εκτός από το ένα υπάρχει και το άλλο».





drsiebenmal said:


> *Όλες* οι καταστροφικές προβλέψεις δεν επιβεβαιώθηκαν = άλλες επιβεβαιώθηκαν και άλλες όχι




Ομοίως:

Και τα δύο στελέχη του Σύριζα έχουν τακτικές επαφές με το εξωτερικό, και τα δύο επιστρέφουν και μεταφέρουν τις εντυπώσεις τους. Όμως, δεν αναμεταδίδουν και τα δύο όλη την αλήθεια που ακούνε. Ο μεν κ. Χ ήταν αποκαλυπτικός σε σχέση με το περιεχόμενο των συνομιλιών του, ενώ ο κ. Ψ παρέλειψε* να πει κάποιες δυσάρεστες αλήθειες.

Είναι φανερό ότι προτιμώ τα «όλοι κ.τ.ό. + δεν» να μεταφέρουν αυτή τη μερικότητα.


* Αυτό δεν είναι δικό μου. Είναι παρμένο από το πρωτότυπο κείμενο.


----------



## Themis (Nov 23, 2014)

Μια οικονομική λύση για να αποδοθεί η έμφαση ("κανένας από τους δύο"), θα ήταν: "Όμως κανένας τους..." (ή "κανένα τους" - αν θέλει κάποιος σώνει και καλά να υπονοήσει το ουδέτερο γένος του "στελέχους").


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2014)

...
And now, ladies and gentlemen, a little light spiritual called "Nobody knows the trouble I've seen":






Nobody knows the trouble I've seen
Nobody knows my sorrow
Nobody knows the syntax I've seen
Glory, hallelujah

Sometimes I'm up, sometimes I'm down
oh, yes Lord
Sometimes I'm almost to the ground
oh yes, Lord

Nobody knows the trouble I've seen
Nobody knows but my PC
Anybody knows the trouble I've seen?
Glory, hallelujah


----------



## dominotheory (Nov 23, 2014)

Themis said:


> Μια οικονομική λύση για να αποδοθεί η έμφαση ("κανένας από τους δύο"), θα ήταν: "Όμως κανένας τους..." (ή "κανένα τους" - αν θέλει κάποιος σώνει και καλά να υπονοήσει το ουδέτερο γένος του "στελέχους").



Συμφωνώ, ήταν άλλη μια λύση που είχα κι εγώ στον νου (έχει ήδη αναφερθεί στο #28 απ' τον drsiebenmal και στo #36 από τον nickel).


----------



## nickel (Apr 29, 2015)

*Κάθε κανονικός άνθρωπος δεν θα το άντεχε.* 

(Από κείμενο του Στ. Κασιμάτη.)

Δεν θα προτιμούσατε «Κανένας κανονικός άνθρωπος δεν θα το άντεχε»; (Ακόμα και «Κανονικός άνθρωπος δεν θα το άντεχε».)


----------



## dominotheory (Apr 29, 2015)

nickel said:


> *Κάθε κανονικός άνθρωπος δεν θα το άντεχε.*
> 
> (Από κείμενο του Στ. Κασιμάτη.)
> 
> Δεν θα προτιμούσατε «Κανένας κανονικός άνθρωπος δεν θα το άντεχε»; (Ακόμα και «Κανονικός άνθρωπος δεν θα το άντεχε».)



Στο ίδιο κείμενο, διαβάζω:
_
Γιάνη, είσαι ο μόνος που ξέρεις πού πάει αυτή η χώρα, αυτή η ήπειρος, αυτός ο κόσμος. Μείνε εκεί, Γιάνη! Ακλόνητος, με το βλέμμα να κοιτάζει στο βάθος των αιώνων που έρχονται. Πρόσεξε, όμως, μην κρυώσεις· *γιατί εκεί ψηλά, εκτός από τη μοναξιά, πρέπει να φυσά πολύ ο αέρας*..._ (τα έντονα, δικά μου)

Απορία: _εκεί ψηλά, φυσά κι η μοναξιά;_


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2015)

nickel said:


> *Κάθε κανονικός άνθρωπος δεν θα το άντεχε.*
> 
> (Από κείμενο του Στ. Κασιμάτη.)
> 
> Δεν θα προτιμούσατε «Κανένας κανονικός άνθρωπος δεν θα το άντεχε»; (Ακόμα και «Κανονικός άνθρωπος δεν θα το άντεχε».)



Κανένας κανονικός άνθρωπος δεν θα το άντεχε. 

Άνθρωπος κανονικός δεν θα τον άντεχε. Τον Κ του κ, της Κ, κάτω κάτω. 
Προσοχή: το σχόλιο δεν είναι πολιτικό· αφορά μόνο το ποιόν του... εε... ανδρός.


----------

